# can you guys keep an eye out in the paisley area?!



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

copied from another forum

No real net access so can't get pics.

My best mate just called, he's in London and just got a call to say his work equips from his s15 has been stolen from his parents address in Paisley!

17" with goodyears on the front, kumos on the back.

Not long refurbed in brilliant blue centers, polished dish. Nice widths and offsets.

Please keep an eye out on other forums, pcd is obviously 5x114.3

****ing scum of te earth!!!! They put them in a wheely bin and went off down the road with them inside!!!!!










if anyone knows, see's or is offered anything, call the police and get in touch with me, so i can pass it on!


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

I live in Paisley. I will ask about for you.

Steve


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

in paisley? who'd have thought?
:tumbleweed:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

il keep an eye out down this way mate :thumb:


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Another set of eyes on the look-out.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

cheers guys!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

The peepers are open mister


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

MENTAL COINCIDENCE

Just left the office for lunch about 1230 and a Blue Vectra VXR drove past with very similar wheels!!! Seen this car going about Paisley quite regularly but not noticed blue wheels on it before. Only thing... I thought Veccy VXR's usually had 18's min. on them.

Anyway, the car went up the street before I could get a photo or a proper look

Next time I see it I'll follow it for a better view.

Thought I should tell you anyway.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

The blue Vectra in question had white alloys repainted similar to these.

I see it in Erskine if it's the same one.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

No way of knowing if the one I'm on about is the same one you mean Dougster so I'll keep my eyes open for it anyway. :thumb:


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

If you were to see them on another vehicle, I just cant see how you can prove that they are the stolen ones, even if the police turn up, just think there is little they can do.

Good luck with finding them though.


----------



## ghandez (Jun 2, 2009)

i don't think it'll be a vetra as they are 5x110 fitment

I don't visit this site too regularly, but I'll be keeping my eyes peeled for these!


----------



## Old-Bugga (Aug 13, 2010)

I saw the Vectra today from a distance and the wheels caught my eye. Didnt get close enough to see them side on as we were behind from a distance. Got the reg no though. Wont post it online, however, you can PM me for it.


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

wee_green_mini said:


> I thought Veccy VXR's usually had 18's min. on them.


19's is it not, so 17's would be a big step down.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

****, thread from the dead. haha!

bugga, if you can pass me the reggy plate via pm, then that'd be great buddy, im sure he's still looking for these!


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

wee_green_mini said:


> MENTAL COINCIDENCE
> 
> Just left the office for lunch about 1230 and a Blue Vectra VXR drove past with very similar wheels!!! Seen this car going about Paisley quite regularly but not noticed blue wheels on it before. Only thing... I thought Veccy VXR's usually had 18's min. on them.
> 
> ...


that VXR sits in Barrhead a lot, think he owns a pub although i cant be sure

its definitely not the wheels though, they are standard VXR wheels on the vec


----------

